# New addition to the family



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

What a pretty cat and the little boy is a good looking boy as well. So good that your new kitty is happy in your home with all those involved with her. Congratulations on your newest addition to the family!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sabrina is a very pretty girl. She is lucky you adopted her. I am glad everyone is getting along well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sabrina fair! She looks like a Russian Blue, or possibly Blue Burmese?


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

fjm said:


> Sabrina fair! She looks like a Russian Blue, or possibly Blue Burmese?



Yes, they said her mother was a Russian Blue and father unknown. I used to have another part Russian Blue and he was the best cat . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hey! Neato! That's a very pretty cat and she sounds like she has a terrific personality...to be so docile and easy going. I bet your family is having lots of fun with her. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely picture and here is Brickell ore new french bulldog puppy who is only 3 months old and short and petite.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Casper, do you have a poodle? Would love to see pics and hear about it! We LOVE pics!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sabrina is beautiful... I am so allergic to cats that I could never own one  but I love seeing pictures of other peoples... 
She is gorgeous! I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

She is very pretty! I, too am allergic to cats though so I can barely be around them!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Actually her breed (Russian Blue) is supposed to be hypoallergenic, but she's not a purebred. There are a few breeds like that which may be tolerated by people with allergies.


----------

